# Freshly powder coated wheels ceramic coating



## PedroC (Apr 23, 2014)

Evening all!

Just had my wheels powered coated and wanted to coat them with some C5.

My question is, they've not been balanced yet.

Should I wait to they've been balanced before coating them in C5?

Thanks.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Not used it, but I'd suggest yes as they tend to clean the area to ensure the weights stick...


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

I got my tyres fitted & balanced then coated them with Carbon collective Platinum Wheels after I got them powder coated last year.


----------



## PedroC (Apr 23, 2014)

I was hoping you all wouldn’t say that. Looks like I’ll have to wait then till get balanced.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

I had a set powder coated last week & I applied c5 before fitting tyres,I fitted the tyres last Sunday (myself) then balanced the wheels,if you have them balanced with the weights on the for some reason,,new tyre or puncture then it will need re balancing & weight will be in a different position.

Andy.


----------



## PedroC (Apr 23, 2014)

shy-talk said:


> I had a set powder coated last week & I applied c5 before fitting tyres,I fitted the tyres last Sunday (myself) then balanced the wheels,if you have them balanced with the weights on the for some reason,,new tyre or puncture then it will need re balancing & weight will be in a different position.
> 
> Andy.


Interesting Andy. My concern was ticking the weights on after the C5 and them. It being able to adhere properly.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

PedroC said:


> Interesting Andy. My concern was ticking the weights on after the C5 and them. It being able to adhere properly.


Well mine are still stuck on a week later & I gave them a good wash yesterday with the wheel woolis.also if you had them done in black find a tyre place that will balance them with black weights,,their is nothing worse than seeing black alloys with silver weights.

Andy


----------

